# The wait is over!



## ronlane (Aug 24, 2019)

A last minute decision and change of plans yesterday evening. Took a friend to the All City Preview scrimmages. So football season finally got here. All shot with Canon 1D mk IV and the Canon 300mm f/2.8L IS USM.

1)



2)


3)


4)


5)


----------



## Derrel (Aug 24, 2019)

It's great to have a 300 mm F2.8, would you not agree?


----------



## ronlane (Aug 24, 2019)

Derrel said:


> It's great to have a 300 mm F2.8, would you not agree?



I would totally agree. This is going to be a fun season.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 24, 2019)

Awesome! Well worth the wait.


----------



## ronlane (Aug 24, 2019)

Thanks @Dean_Gretsch.

I am planning on shooting my alma maters first 8-man football game next Friday. It will be a true test of this lens and camera because the lighting will be a real challenge as the game goes on.

Again, going to be a fun season.


----------



## Jeff15 (Aug 24, 2019)

Good action shots..........


----------



## ronlane (Aug 24, 2019)

Thanks @Jeff15


----------



## Derrel (Aug 24, 2019)

When I was a young kid, my town played eight-man football. Man, what a game! The crazy scores! The wild pass plays, the incredible runs from scrimmage!

 I was looking at a college baseball doubleheader that I last shot with my 300/2.8,and the incredibly high number of keepers I got with it after not having shot a single baseball game in seven years. The lens is just made for baseball! In fact I think on a percentage basis the 300/2.8 is possibly the single best picture-maker for sports of many types.

 With today's higher and higher megapixel cameras, cropping in has become a real, viable possibility. With a 24 megapixel or higher camera, I have almost no compunction against cropping away half of the frame, to pull out whatever image lies within .


----------



## ac12 (Aug 29, 2019)

My first game is this Sat.
The one and only day game of the season.
The yearbook kids just don't get why I keep harping on shooting DAY games.  PLENTY OF LIGHT.


----------



## ronlane (Aug 29, 2019)

ac12 said:


> My first game is this Sat.
> The one and only day game of the season.
> The yearbook kids just don't get why I keep harping on shooting DAY games.  PLENTY OF LIGHT.



They don't know what they don't know. After Saturday, they will know what they don't know. Day games are good.


----------



## ac12 (Aug 29, 2019)

ronlane said:


> ac12 said:
> 
> 
> > My first game is this Sat.
> ...



In class today, I asked "who is shooting football on Saturday?"
The silence was upsetting.
Then, only TWO of them said they are going.

I told them two weeks ago, before my 1 week break, about the DAY game on Sat.
It seemed to have gone in one ear, and out the other.  ARGH . . . kids.   
A golden opportunity slipping through their fingers.

Well, I shall see who else shows up on Sat.


----------



## ronlane (Aug 30, 2019)

@ac12, I feel you there. Can't pass that up for sure.

Good luck with the game. I start tonight at my alma mater, a really small school playing their first 8-man game. I haven't been to a game at this field in over 20 years.


----------



## oldhippy (Aug 30, 2019)

Have fun with your new toy. Nice shots. Ed


----------



## ronlane (Aug 30, 2019)

oldhippy said:


> Have fun with your new toy. Nice shots. Ed



Thanks Ed. I will enjoy it a lot tonight.


----------



## ac12 (Aug 31, 2019)

It was 95+ with no breeze  
I was cooking in the light jacket that I wore to protect myself from the sun.  But when I took off the jacket, the sun was hard on the bare skin (even with sun block).

Top of the camera got pretty HOT.

We lost  , but I got some good pics   
That was our one and only day game.


----------



## ronlane (Aug 31, 2019)

ac12 said:


> It was 95+ with no breeze
> I was cooking in the light jacket that I wore to protect myself from the sun.  But when I took off the jacket, the sun was hard on the bare skin (even with sun block).
> 
> Top of the camera got pretty HOT.
> ...



Sorry to hear that. It rained here until noon and the stayed overcast all afternoon and was like 80 at kick-off. It was a little muggy but that was bearable. My team won their first 8-man game and I got a few shots that I like.


----------



## ac12 (Sep 1, 2019)

The old foggy hasn't lost it.
Got a shot of the only TD we scored, and the conversion.
And the shot that I usually have trouble with, a pass reception, with the receiver in the air.
It was a LONG pass, so I had time to locate and fix the receiver.​
I should go shoot at a few games of other schools, where we are not playing.
Then I would get out from the public posting restriction that the principal has me under.
It would be more fun to post some of these shots.

I did have to play dodge the player a few times.
One was too close for comfort.


----------



## ronlane (Sep 1, 2019)

Sweet, wished we could see the images. I'll just add to this thread instead of starting a new one. I don't feel like I had a great night but I got images. Here are some from day and night just for comparison. Had to use ISO 10,000 and 12,800 at night to get the shutter speed I wanted to.

1) 1/2000 @ f/2.8, ISO1600



2) 1/2000 @ f/2.8, ISO3200


3) 1/1000 @ f/2.8, ISO12800


4) 1/1000 @ f/2.8, ISO12800


5) 1/1000 @ f/2.8, ISO10000


----------



## tirediron (Sep 1, 2019)

Great set; looking forward to more good stuff Ron!


----------



## ronlane (Sep 1, 2019)

Thanks John.


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 1, 2019)

Agree on the great set comment, and always enjoy your sports shots. 

One thing strange, when I'm viewing the small images in the tread, they're flat, lifeless, even a little out of focus, but when I click on the image to pull it up full size they're vivid and sharp. Is my computer being weird or what?


----------



## ac12 (Sep 1, 2019)

ronlane said:


> Sweet, wished we could see the images.




I just checked the football calendar of another nearby school  
Looks like I can fit it in, between our home games.


----------



## ronlane (Sep 2, 2019)

smoke665 said:


> Agree on the great set comment, and always enjoy your sports shots.
> 
> One thing strange, when I'm viewing the small images in the tread, they're flat, lifeless, even a little out of focus, but when I click on the image to pull it up full size they're vivid and sharp. Is my computer being weird or what?



Thanks @smoke665. I'm not sure what's going on there. Could be the compression of the file for the thumbnail (kinda like Facebook does).



ac12 said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet, wished we could see the images.
> ...



Sweet. I can't do that. I'd have to pick up a Thursday night game to add games. I travel to all the games for my normal team. (They only have one game that is more than about 30-45 minutes from home).

This coming week is going to be a fun one. Monday, minor league baseball final game of the season. Thursday, college football season starts for me. Friday, my high school has it biggest rivalry game. Saturday, I am hoping to add another college game.


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 2, 2019)

Had to watch the Oklahoma/Houston game last night. Alabama transplant Jalen Hurts, was on his game, and didn't disappoint. It's both good and bad when you have two really good quarterbacks on the same team. Having to share the spotlight at Alabama, wasn't the best scenario for Jalen. He's a great all around, young man, that we all wish the best. One thing for certain, it would be an interesting game if we get to play each other.


----------



## ronlane (Sep 2, 2019)

smoke665 said:


> Had to watch the Oklahoma/Houston game last night. Alabama transplant Jalen Hurts, was on his game, and didn't disappoint. It's both good and bad when you have two really good quarterbacks on the same team. Having to share the spotlight at Alabama, wasn't the best scenario for Jalen. He's a great all around, young man, that we all wish the best. One thing for certain, it would be an interesting game if we get to play each other.



Yeah, JH looked really good minus that one small hiccup (fumble). It's scary to think that this offense can and will get better as they jell together during the year. OU has the same problem with quality QB's. Red Shirt Freshman Tanner Mordecai mopped up last night and True Freshman Spencer Rattler didn't see action.

Mordecai may be the heir apparent for now but from everything we are hearing Rattler is the guy for the future.

OU just needs to keep improving on defense and you just may get that wish of JH playing against Alabama come late December, early January.


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 2, 2019)

ronlane said:


> OU just needs to keep improving on defense and you just may get that wish of JH playing against Alabama come late December, early January.



You may be right. Don't think there's much speculation on who will claim the Big 12. One thing to watch out for though is Hurts runs really hot or really cold, with no in between.

If we do end up playing each other are you going to be there?


----------



## ronlane (Sep 3, 2019)

smoke665 said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > OU just needs to keep improving on defense and you just may get that wish of JH playing against Alabama come late December, early January.
> ...



There is some speculation about the Big 12. Some feel that Texas has a claim on it but that should be decided on Oct 12, head to head.

Not sure if I will be able to make it. Would depend on if I get photo credentials and where it will be at. I'd love to shoot that game though.


----------

